# General Discussion



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi, I am a proud owner of a 27RSDS Outback,







We have been using the so called RV toilet paper, however, I have friends that say they use the septic safe paper in their Rv's and they have no problems.

Question? Is this O.K. to use ? The RV paper is expensive compared to the others.









Thanks


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Now, everyone has clamped down on me and won't let me speak on a certain subject, and I can rarely get involved in these conversations, but when I saw that it was just "toilet paper" and not the black tank - how could I resist?









I use Scott Tissue. If you read the label (only when I don't have a crossword puzzle







) you'll see it reads "Septic and RV safe." Plus, I have the added benefit of using the same papier de toilet at home so when we run out I just jog out to the Outback and grab a roll.









Scott

P.S. Congratulations on the Outback BTW.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I use the same as Scott...............................and I am still allowed to talk about the black tank, just choose not to









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The thing you have to watch out for is how many ply the toilet paper is
I thin we use Scott of Angle soft 2 ply

Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We used to use RV TP, however Scott just came out with a softer version. As Moosegut said, the wrapper says septic and RV safe.

We had another discussion on this topic several months ago. After that I did a non-scientific test, using two glasses of water, and one square of RV TP, and one square of Scott. They both fell apart quickly, and seemingly at the same rate. Remember, this was NOT a Scientific test. Based on that test, we changed to Scott.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott is our brand of choice.

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& why are we discussing Toilet Paper in a Camping w/ Pets Forum
















Tami


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

The one thing that I have heard over and over from the dealers and other campers is do not use Charmin. It appears to have a reputation for not breaking down in RV systems or at home. I was using RV TP, but we have switched to Scott's also.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

campfirenut said:


> Hi, I am a proud owner of a 27RSDS Outback,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after reading this post, I will change to Scott now too! we have the 27rsds and the toilet paper issue has been huge. It seems to accumulate right where it drops no matter what. Sooooooooooo, if there is such a thing as faulty tank , poor design, whatever...the dealer is replacing the tank per keystone. We'll see if it makes a difference. My last tt (SOB) had zero problems in this dept.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Now, everyone has clamped down on me and won't let me speak on a certain subject, and I can rarely get involved in these conversations, but when I saw that it was just "toilet paper" and not the black tank - how could I resist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Scott you use Scott hmmmmm is there some connection here









Thanks for the tip I will stop spending all that money on RV paper.

Like they say the job's not done until the paper work is finished


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

I think we will switch too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We use Scott both in the Outback and the house.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Who knew????







Well this Outback is gonna get Scott from now on


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We've used RV TP for years...but I will have to take a look at the Scott TP next time I am a store. Thanks for the info.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

We only use the good stuff, however we do not put the TP in the tank. I have a small trash can in bathroom for TP disposal. We also use those blue diaper bags for TP with #*(%(^(). I figure I.m camping in an OUTBACK might as well use only the best TP money can buy.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Who knew????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought all of you knew about Scott's. Oh well another benefit from hangin' around with other outbackers!

Jim


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> We used to use RV TP, however Scott just came out with a softer version. As Moosegut said, the wrapper says septic and RV safe.
> 
> We had another discussion on this topic several months ago. After that I did a non-scientific test, using two glasses of water, and one square of RV TP, and one square of Scott. They both fell apart quickly, and seemingly at the same rate. Remember, this was NOT a Scientific test. Based on that test, we changed to Scott.


 The tv show "RV Today" did this exact same test a while back. I found that any 1 ply t.p. dissolves just as fast as rv t.p. Now I will have to do the experiment on 2 ply...I will sacrifice a softer wipe for dissolving tissue...I guess this is what the phrase 'ROUGHING' it means...lol


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We stock up on Scott (label says RV & septic safe) ... cheaper than RV paper for sure and no problems clogging up the tank.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

pjb2cool said:


> We used to use RV TP, however Scott just came out with a softer version. As Moosegut said, the wrapper says septic and RV safe.
> 
> We had another discussion on this topic several months ago. After that I did a non-scientific test, using two glasses of water, and one square of RV TP, and one square of Scott. They both fell apart quickly, and seemingly at the same rate. Remember, this was NOT a Scientific test. Based on that test, we changed to Scott.


 The tv show "RV Today" did this exact same test a while back. I found that any 1 ply t.p. dissolves just as fast as rv t.p. Now I will have to do the experiment on 2 ply...I will sacrifice a softer wipe for dissolving tissue...I guess this is what the phrase 'ROUGHING' it means...lol








[/quote]

No roughing it here. Just gave the scott extra soft a test run tonight.







Results were better than expected


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

After reading about this topic on the other forum (and yes, it was discussed at length!) I had switched to using White Cloud. However, it seems like the majority of the people here use Scott. I hate to be different, so Scott it is the next time we go shopping!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hokie said:


> After reading about this topic on the other forum (and yes, it was discussed at length!) I had switched to using White Cloud. However, it seems like the majority of the people here use Scott. I hate to be different, so Scott it is the next time we go shopping!


Gotta keep up with the Outbacker Jones's


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> No roughing it here. Just gave the scott extra soft a test run tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great to hear Lee









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> No roughing it here. Just gave the scott extra soft a test run tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great to hear Lee









Don
[/quote]

Hip hip hooray


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

So is Scott now the official toilet paper of Outbackers.com?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We too, have always used SCOTT in the trailer.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh man, oh man. I can feel my stock going up as I type.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Txcamper said:


> So is Scott now the official toilet paper of Outbackers.com?


I'll vote for it!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Moosegut said:


> Oh man, oh man. I can feel my stock going up as I type.


I'm not saying ANYTHING


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Good Housekeeping tests TP - National mag puts a$$wipe to the test!

http://magazines.ivillage.com/goodhousekee..._290135,00.html

Be sure to work your way back to page three -


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Geez, Sluggo!!
That blew my Cottonelle right out of the water!! I use it at home (or did!). Think I'm gonna switch to the Charmin Ultra 1 ply, if it's package says it's RV safe, as it has the quickest disolvency time.
Darlene


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm not sure I want too quick a disolvency time!!! A few more seconds for me to get done and get rid of it would be OK with me!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Geez, Sluggo!!
> That blew my Cottonelle right out of the water!! I use it at home (or did!). Think I'm gonna switch to the Charmin Ultra 1 ply, if it's package says it's RV safe, as it has the quickest disolvency time.
> Darlene










Nevermind the package, Darlene. The RV market is so small, if I was selling the stuff I might not bother putting "RV Safe" on there. The dissolvency is what RV safe is all about!

Slug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> I use Scott Tissue. If you read the label (only when I don't have a crossword puzzle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here...for the same reasons!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Back on the island we just used leaves. Ouch!









Gilligan


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

So, just to clarify for the newbie...since I was going to post about this today
the general consensus is that Scott Extra soft 1 ply is safe?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MattS said:


> So, just to clarify for the newbie...since I was going to post about this today
> the general consensus is that Scott Extra soft 1 ply is safe?


yes


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I just modded my toilet to use as a bidet! No toilet paper!!!

Or by night!

Just kidding.

Mark


----------

